# Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?



## norbi_2007 (12. Mai 2007)

Bin am grübeln mir ein eigenes Boot nach langjähriger Charterei zu kaufen. Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten? Am Besten son schön kleines bis max. 5 Meter zum trailern. Dachte da an einen Flamingo 420 oder jetzt 430 nur natürlich nicht neu. Könnt mir ja mal Tipps geben, auf was ich achten sollte.


----------



## Torsk1 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Würd mich auch mal interessieren, vorallem die Scheiben, taugen die was oder hat man nach ner Zeit Schlieren und Kratzer auf der Scheibe wenn man da mal längs wischt.

Sonst finde ich sind das geile Boote, grade die Pilothouse Serie:k


----------



## Samyber (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr ein Quicksilver 470 Cruiser und bin eigentlich bis jetzt zufrieden gewesen!

Wußte garnicht das die Qualität der Scheiben so wichtig ist, aber bis jetzt wurde mein Boot nach jeder Fahrt abgestrahlt und gebürstet und ich konnte noch keine Schlieren auf der Scheibe feststellen!! :m


----------



## Sauerland (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Das sind motorisierte Jogourtbecher. Wenn Du etwas Wert auf Sicherheit in Küstengewässern legst sieh Dich nach was anderm um. 

S.


----------



## Rainer 32 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Das sind motorisierte Jogourtbecher. Wenn Du etwas Wert auf Sicherheit in Küstengewässern legst sieh Dich nach was anderm um.
> 
> S.



Was bringt dich zu dieser pauschalen Aussage ? Bezieht sich dein Urteil auf die genannten Modelle oder Quicksilver allgemein ?


----------



## norbi_2007 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Welche Boote würdest du denn empfehlen, wenn Quicksilver nicht so gut ist? Was ist daran nicht gut? Bin früher immer solche Boote ausgeliehenerweise gefahren und konnte so nichts schlechte feststellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

die alten quicks wurden nicht in polen gefertigt,oder doch???


----------



## Lachsy (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



esox02 schrieb:


> die alten quicks wurden nicht in polen gefertigt,oder doch???



Es werden viele boote in polen gefertigt. nicht nur quicksilver



			
				Sauerland  schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind motorisierte Jogourtbecher. Wenn Du etwas Wert auf Sicherheit in Küstengewässern legst sieh Dich nach was anderm um.
> 
> S.



mhhh komisch unser schwimmt noch, und ich lebe auch noch. würde gerne wissen worauf du dieses aussage berüfst.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Der Begriff Yoghurtbecher geistert ja schon einige Zeit durch die Gegend. Es betrifft dabei nach meiner Kenntnis aber mehr die Kajütboote. Allerdings gibts hier auch große Unterschiede und Vorurteile.
Laminiert in Polen ist zunächst erst einmal kein Qualitätsmangel. Der Grund, weswegen viel Ihre Schalen in Polen laminieren lassen, liegt in den dortigen Umweltauflagen - oder besser, an den dort nicht vorhandenen Umweltauflagen. Es kümmert in unserem östlichen Nachbarland offenbar noch niemanden so richtig, wenn er sich Löcher ins Hirn laminiert....
Also: Laminieren ist sicher keine HighTech Geschichte und kann auch dort ordentlich gemacht werden. Woher kommt der schlechte Ruf für einige dort gefertigte Schalen - insbesonder aber die Quickies?
Ein befreundeter Händler, der auch seine kleinen Bootsserien in Polen fertigen läßt, hat mir einmal ein paar Dinge erzählt. Sie waren eingängig und ich habe ihm geglaubt:
Vor einigen Jahren suchte ein großer Konzern eine Möglichkeit, mehr Bootsmotoren abzusetzen. Seine Lösung waren Packete mit einfachen, günstigen und eigentlich auch sehr soliden Booten.
Das waren die ersten Modelle der Quickies. Das Projekt lief gut und man einigte sich vertraglich über größere Liefermengen für die nächsten Jahre.
Dann kamen die ersten fetten Preiserhöhungen bei den Rohstoffen. Der Konzern bestand auch Einhaltung der Bedingungen und insbesondere der Preise. So wurde als vom Hersteller einfach Material eingespart, damit man irgendwie auch noch ne Schnitte verdienen konnte. Es kamen dann einige Serien von ziemlich mieser Qualität.
Ob und wann sich das wieder geändert hat, kann ich so nicht sagen. Ich kenne viele sehr solide Boote dieser Serien, aber auch gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Man sollte sich sein Boot also immer sehr gut anschauen, bevor man kauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Kann natürlich alles so sein.

Aber im normalen Geschäftsleben wird nicht nur ein Preis festgelegt, sondern auch zu erfüllende Standards - gerade dann, wenn es sich um größere Firmen handelt.

Von daher bin ich den Aussagen von Dolfins Händler gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt (nochmal: ich sage nicht es könnte nicht so sein!). 

Gerüchte (oder Wahrheiten??) dieser Art hört man ja auch immer wieder von Angelgerätehändlern, die gerade auf eine neue Marke umstellen und auf einmal die vorher hochgelobten Geräte der Firma X nun irgendwelche Mängler haben sollen......


> Man sollte sich sein Boot also immer sehr gut anschauen, bevor man kauft.


Ebenst, und vor allem wenns sich um Gebrauchte handelt!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Ich habe meine Gedanken dazu mitteilen wollen, und die Dinge, die mir um den Begriff "Yoghurtbecher" bekannt sind.
Einige sehen die Geschichte wesentlich kritischer, andere fahren seit Jahren zufrieden diese Boote. Das kann natürlich unterschiedlichste Gründe haben. Ich würde mir jedoch nicht (mehr) zutrauen, grundsätzlich ein Fabrikat zu verdammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



> Ich würde mir jedoch nicht (mehr) zutrauen, grundsätzlich ein Fabrikat zu verdammen.


So ungefähr das wollte ich auch sagen ))


----------



## SteinbitIII (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Das sind motorisierte Jogourtbecher. Wenn Du etwas Wert auf Sicherheit in Küstengewässern legst sieh Dich nach was anderm um.
> 
> S.


 
Hier ein motorisierter "Jogourtbecher"#d......
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/4787/bootrnvik510pf3.jpg

Ist zwar kein Quicksilver, nur das Örnvikboot ist baugleich, also Norbi, hör nicht auch den Quatsch von manchen Schreibern, wenns nicht unbedingt das "Quicksilver Flamingo 420" ist, machst Du nichts verkehrt, ich fische mit unserem 510er Cruiser viel auf der Ostsee, bis Windstärke 5 ist gar nichts los, und Du kannst es noch sehr gut mit nen Passat slippen, also bei mir hat hat sich noch nie einer übers Boot beschwert, sind alle hellauf begeistert....
Gruß, Steinbit|wavey:


----------



## norbi_2007 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Vielen Dank für die gute Info. Nur ist der 510er für mich leider zu teuer, hatte heute mal mit ner Werft gesprochen. Neu für mich unbezahlbar. Außerdem hab ich nur nen einfachen Golf, mit dem rutsch ich wohl eher selbst ins Wasser als das ich das Boot damit rauskriege. Wenn brauche ich ein Boot was mit allem zusammen nicht schwerer als 1 Tonne ist.

Habe heute gesehen, dass die Firma bei der ich sonst immer charter den heißgeliebten Flamingo 420 verkaufen will, auch ohne Motor. Ist das Angebot ok, oder sind die zu teuer? Siehe www.fehmarn-boote.de/floh3verkauf.html

Grüße
Norbi


----------



## Seelachsmeister (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo Norbi,

der Preis für das Boot/Moter ist zu hoch !! 

Bitte schaue Dir die Internetseite ( www.boges.dk ) an !

Gruß
Seelachsmeister#h


----------



## detlefb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



> Außerdem hab ich nur nen einfachen Golf, mit dem rutsch ich wohl eher selbst ins Wasser als das ich das Boot damit rauskriege. Wenn brauche ich ein Boot was mit allem zusammen nicht schwerer als 1 Tonne ist.



Mach dir man keinen Kopp, ich fahre auch nur nen Opel-Astra 1,6l, da ist auch bei einer Tonne " Ende Gelände ". 
Den Preis find ich schon ein bisschen grenzwertig, da gibt es durchaus Neuboote mit größeren Motoren zu fast gleichen Preis.

Auf den 





> motorisierte Jogourtbecher


 hau dir mal ein Ei, von der Art Klugscheixxer gibt es hier reichlich, wenn ich immer auf die gehört hätte würde ich heute noch auf den Bäumen leben, inzwischen fahre ich Boot.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100721 :vik:


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo, bin auch kein so großer Freund von Quicki. Aber die neuen finde ich gar nicht so schlecht.
Habe mal eine KK bei BTC mit Rissen hinten am Heckspiegel gesehen und dann dazu auch die passende Geschichte gehört.
Da habe ich auch gedacht "oh mein Gott, so ein scheiß".
Bei den anderen Fahren trat dieses Problem nicht auf.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein Boot kaufen, wo du Bock drauf hast und wenn du es auch schon einmal gefahren hast.....na dann los.
Habe mir vor kurzen ein Boot zugelegt. Bin damit fast 100% zufrieden. Natürlich auch gleich voller Stolz im Board rein.
Kurz danach kam ein Anruf. Der hat das gleiche Boot und meinte zu mir, das das Ding voll ******* ist und ich sollte es am besten gleich versenken.
Da ging mir ein wenig der Stift.
Bis jetzt null Probleme, würde ich immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Torsk1 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Habe mal eine KK bei BTC mit Rissen hinten am Heckspiegel gesehen und dann dazu auch die passende Geschichte gehört.


 
Wie ist das denn passiert??


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Der Eigner meinte damals, das es ein Produktionsfehler sei.
Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das manche Eigner einen zu großen und/oder zu schweren Motor hinterhängen und in jeder Welle wie ein Bescheuerter durchknallen.


----------



## detlefb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

jepp... dann bringen solche





> Hallo, bin auch kein so großer Freund von Quicki


 Äußerungen auch was. 

Wenn man es drei Minuten später wieder relativiert



> Der Eigner meinte damals, das es ein Produktionsfehler sei.
> Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das manche Eigner einen zu großen und/oder zu schweren Motor hinterhängen und in jeder Welle wie ein Bescheuerter durchknallen.


Das ist echt ne tolle Hilfe  #d.


----------



## Torsk1 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Der Eigner meinte damals, das es ein Produktionsfehler sei.
> Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das manche Eigner einen zu großen und/oder zu schweren Motor hinterhängen und in jeder Welle wie ein Bescheuerter durchknallen.


 
Wenn es ein Produktionsfehler war, dann kann man dafür nichts.

Aber was ich manchmal auf dem Wasser sehe wie die Leute mit ihren Booten/Motoren umgehen, da könnt ich :c.

Die wissen glaub ich manchmal garnicht was der Motor für eine Kraft hat, wenn sie bei Vollgas voll einschlagen oder "Wellen Hopping" machen.
Das macht wohl der beste Spiegel nicht mit.

Aber das ist wohl Cool oder so:g


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Dann helfe ich dir.
Bin mit einer kleinen Quicki mal gefahren.
Qualität und Verarbeitung sowie Preis waren OK.
Für meinen Geschmack auf dem Wasser zu kappelig.
Zum rumkrusen war es ok. Zum Angeln einfach nicht so toll weil der Platz hinten fehlte und mir war das Hochbord zu niedrig war.

 Äußerungen auch was. ???? Kann ich nichts mit anfangen.

Wenn du genau gelesen hast, erkennst du keine Empfehlungen oder Aussagen wie "Jogurtbecher".
Meiner Meinung kann man nur eine Aussage machen, wenn man mehrere Boote mal gefahren und dann ein Vergleich hat. 
Deswegen werden Aussagen wie "Also meine ist top" nicht weiter helfen, wenn kein direkter Vergleich besteht.


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Die wissen glaub ich manchmal garnicht was der Motor für eine Kraft hat, wenn sie bei Vollgas voll einschlagen oder "Wellen Hopping" machen.
Das macht wohl der beste Spiegel nicht mit.

Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Rainer 32 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Schaut euch doch mal in den Ostseehäfen im In- und Ausland um. Da liegen jede Menge Quickies. Ich denke, daß Quicksilver, zumindest an der deutschen Ostseeküste, der am stärksten vertretene Hersteller ist. Das liegt zum großen Teil auch am Preis, der es für viele überhaupt erst möglich macht sich ein Boot in dieser Klasse zu kaufen. Qualitätsprobleme durch Produktionsmängel gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern. Selbst so hochgelobte Firmen wie Cremo sind davon nicht frei. Man muß sich beim Kauf immer vor Augen halten : "Für mehr Geld gibts auch mehr Boot", that`s the game! Für den Preis einer Quicksilver kann ich nun mal nicht die Qualität einer Bayliner erwarten. Meine Quickie (530T) ist jetzt neun Jahre alt und noch völlig OK. Und die ist bei mir nicht geschont worden.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Dann helfe ich dir.
> Bin mit einer kleinen Quicki mal gefahren.
> Qualität und Verarbeitung sowie Preis waren OK.
> Für meinen Geschmack auf dem Wasser zu kappelig.
> Zum rumkrusen war es ok. Zum Angeln einfach nicht so toll weil der Platz hinten fehlte und mir war das Hochbord zu niedrig war.



das muss dann aber ein kleines wirklich kleines quicksilver gewesen sein.

platz im heck haben wir ausreichend. sogar mehr als andere Kajütboote,und hochbordig genug ist es auch.

und wenn ich das sage, da ich nicht sehr oft mit auf der ostsee bin, aber ich keine Angst bei BFT 5 habe, soll das was heissen. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo Lachsy, ich glaube das war damals eine 470 oder so..
Vorne war ein kleines Kajüt und hinten zwei einlaminierte Sitze.
Deine ist ja auch paar Nummern größer, ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu der die ich mal gefahren habe.


----------



## felix181 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von mir: Ich bin in Italien jahrelang mit einem 22 Fuss Boot in Sachen Angelei auf Thunfische unterwegs gewesen. Neben den wirklich guten und sauteuren Angelbooten wie Grady White und Konsorten gab´s dort auch Quicksilvers, Bayliners, Dracos und Karnics. Von der Länge waren die alle gut vergleichbar. Da man ja auch gerne auf andere Boote schielt, konnte ich folgendes feststellen: Am besten zum Angeln geeignet waren -in dieser Preisklasse - die Bayliner Trophy. Diese Boote sind halt wirklich zum Angeln gebaut und das merkt man auch. Robust und praktisch waren die - wenn, dann würde ich mir in diesem Segment solch ein Boot kaufen. Meine KArnic viel durch ausgezeichnete Rauhwassereigenschaften auf, auch die Verarbeitung war gut, aber sie war natürlich nicht so gut auf unseren Zweck abgestimmt. Nach meinem Gefühl kam dann ein langer Qualitätsabstand und dann eben Quicksilver und Dracos. Da waren halt alle Beschläge nicht in bester Qualität - alles eben billiger verarbeitet. ABER: Die Boote sind auch in der Neuanschaffung wesentlich billiger, also darf man ruhig Abstriche machen. Klar ist dort nach ein paar Jahren öfter der Bastler gefragt, aber wenn man am Ende eine rein finazielle Bilanz zieht, bin ich mir sicher, dass man auch bei z.B.: Quicksilverbooten nicht schlecht fährt.
Man muss halt immer den Preis sehen und darf nicht erwarten, dass man erste Qualität bekommt. Man muss sich unter Umständen denken, dass man wahrscheinlich gar kein Boot hätte, wenn man nicht Abstriche in der Qualität machen würde. Die Besitzer einer Grady White würden auch nie mit einem Bayliner Trophy Eigner tauschen wollen - die zahlen für das Boot aber auch um Eckhäuser mehr.
Insoferne muss man einfach ehrlich zu sich sein und, wenn man Quicksilver kauft, auch nicht unzufrieden sein, wenn´s da und dort ein bisschen in der Verarbeitung krankt - bei dem Preis auch kein Wunder.
Ich würde bedenkenlos zu einer Quicksilver raten - wenn der andere weiss, dass er da ein Billigboot kauft und nicht Ansprüche wie an einen Mercedes stellt. Dann würde ich eine Karnic empfehlen, dann eine Trophy, dann eine Boston Whaler, dann eine Grady White, dann eine..... :q 


Ich habe mein Boot übrigens abgegeben und nun durch ein kleines Boot ersetzt, da kaum noch Blauflossenthune in die obere Adria kommen. Viel Aufwand für bescheidenen Angelerfolg also - mir dem kleinen Boot (Terhi Nordic) werde ich jetzt im Po auf Waller fischen und vor der Küste auf Wolfsbarsche, Goldbrassen und dergleichen. Im Herbst gibt´s dort auch jede Menge Bonitos. Mit einem Wort: im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen habe ich mich ganz bewusst "rückentwickelt" - gegen mein Boort ist in Zukunft eine Quicksilver ein Ozeandampfer... :q


----------



## detlefb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



> glaube das war damals eine 470 oder so..
> Vorne war ein kleines Kajüt und hinten zwei einlaminierte Sitze.



jo alles klar damals.... ne 470 oder so, die wurden in 06 gerade aufgelegt.... und hinten einlamierte Sitze haben nahezu alle QS Cruiser.
Aber macht ja nichts, Raider hieß früher auch Twix :m


----------



## FrankHB (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hi,
mit Interesse las ich Eure Beiträge.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass beim Quicksilver das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt. 
Die Aussage, in Polen laminiert, sagt mir persönlich nichts negatives. Dort werden auch andere Bootsfabrikate laminiert.
Noch ein Beispiel: eine der noch wenigen existierenden Werften
in Bremen an der Weser, baut Rettungsboote für die Berufsschifffahrt. Habt Ihr bestimmt mal gesehen bei großen Schiffen, am Heck in rot auf einer Rutsche. Die Werft läßt diese Boote in Polen laminieren und die Endfertigung findet dann in Bremen statt. 
Mein Bootsnachbar fährt auch eine 620er und von Pflege hält er überhaupt nichts. Dem ist folgendes passiert: auf dem Weg nach Großenbrode hat er zu früh vom Fehmarn-Sund aus  geschnippelt. Mit 4 Mann in voller Gleitfahrt über einen riesengroßen Stein (glatt). Das Boot hob ab, der Außenborder klappte hoch, so wie er berichtete, anschließend krahnte er und am Rumpf war nichts. Also so joghurtmäßig kann das wohl nicht sein. Das Boot ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und große Beschädigungen habe ich nicht gesehen. Ich glaube auch, dass es die meisten Boote sind, die auf der Ostsee fahren. Das Problem mit Kratzern an der Scheibe habe ich bei einer anderen Quick gesehen, wie man das vermeiden kann. Der hat sich eine simple Scheibenwaschanlage eingebaut, so daß der Wischer nicht trocken wischen muß.
Ich selber fahre eine Bayliner-Trophy mit Innenborder und bin nach 7 Jahren immer noch voll zufrieden.
Also die Quick-Silver ist für mich kein Joghurtbecher.

Gruß von der Küste

Frank


----------



## SteinbitIII (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



detlefb schrieb:


> jo alles klar damals.... ne 470 oder so, die wurden in 06 gerade aufgelegt.... und hinten einlamierte Sitze haben nahezu alle QS Cruiser.
> Aber macht ja nichts, Raider hieß früher auch Twix :m


|good:.........|muahah:


----------



## norbi_2007 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Alles höchst interessant. Der eine sagt gut, der andere schlecht :c

Weiß einer wo die Boote in welcher Werft in Polen produziert werden, vielleicht kann ich mir dort eines holen, ohne tausend Zwischenhändler geht das vielleicht einfacher und vor allem billiger.


----------



## Fishzilla (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



detlefb schrieb:


> jo alles klar damals.... ne 470 oder so, die wurden in 06 gerade aufgelegt.... und hinten einlamierte Sitze haben nahezu alle QS Cruiser.
> Aber macht ja nichts, Raider hieß früher auch Twix :m



Weiß echt nicht wo dein Problem liegt, meinst du ich schreibe mir alle Boote auf auf denen ich mal mitgefahren bin bzw. selber gefahren habe.


----------



## detlefb (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



> Weiß echt nicht wo dein Problem liegt



Dann will ich das mal etwas erläutern.



> , meinst du ich schreibe mir alle Boote auf auf denen ich mal mitgefahren bin bzw. selber gefahren habe.



so dröhnst du hier aber rum.



> Habe mal eine KK bei BTC mit Rissen hinten am Heckspiegel gesehen und dann dazu auch die passende Geschichte gehört.
> Da habe ich auch gedacht "oh mein Gott, so ein scheiß".


Bei einem KK handelt sich wohl um einen *K*üsten *K*reuzer, das hat natürlich viel mit einer Flamingo 420 zu tun.  Kann man gut vergleichen.
Resultat :  Sehr hilfreich 

dann muß ich mich doch glatt selbst zitieren: 





> jepp... dann bringen solche     Zitat:
> Hallo, bin auch kein so großer Freund von Quicki
> Äußerungen auch was.
> 
> ...


Resultat :  Sehr hilfreich 



> Vorne war ein kleines Kajüt und hinten zwei einlaminierte Sitze.
> Deine ist ja auch paar Nummern größer, ist überhaupt kein Vergleich zu der die ich mal gefahren habe.


Genau !!! Lachsy mit ihren Mann die fahren einen *KK 

*gut erkannt

und dann fragst du noch wo mein Problem ist?


----------



## Fishzilla (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Ich glaube leider das es nicht nur ein Problem gibt.
Aber las mal gut sein, das ist glaube ich hier nicht so förderlich fürs Thema.
Wenn du ein Problem hast, schreibe lieber eine PM als hier die dicke Welle zu schieben. 
Damit ist das Ding für mich gegessen.


----------



## detlefb (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> schreibe lieber eine PM



aber lieber  mit dem der hier die Fragen gestellt hat .


----------



## norbi_2007 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Wie lieb von euch allen, auch mal an mich zu denken #c

Bitte wenn möglich zu meinem Thema zurückkommen. Hätte gern eine gute Preisvorstellung für das Boot was ich da im Netz gefunden habe. Was meint ihr ist da für ein Preis akzeptabel, so zum verhandeln. Ich find gut das da bereits Deckwaschsystem, richtige Beleuchtung - achso der 510er Cruiser der hier abgebildet war, hat die falsche Beleuchtung, kann teuer werden wenn die WaschPo davon was mitbekommt - Strafe bis 400,- Euro, da kann man das Geld auch einmalig für die korrekte aber häsliche Beleuchtung ausgeben - und so'n bissel Schnick-Schnack drauf ist.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir mal wieder was schreiben könntet und euch nicht untereinander in die Wolle kriegt. DANKE :m


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



norbi_2007 schrieb:


> Wie lieb von euch allen, auch mal an mich zu denken #c
> 
> Bitte wenn möglich zu meinem Thema zurückkommen. Hätte gern eine gute Preisvorstellung für das Boot was ich da im Netz gefunden habe. Was meint ihr ist da für ein Preis akzeptabel, so zum verhandeln. Ich find gut das da bereits Deckwaschsystem, richtige Beleuchtung - achso der 510er Cruiser der hier abgebildet war, hat die falsche Beleuchtung, kann teuer werden wenn die WaschPo davon was mitbekommt - Strafe bis 400,- Euro, da kann man das Geld auch einmalig für die korrekte aber häsliche Beleuchtung ausgeben - und so'n bissel Schnick-Schnack drauf ist.
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir mal wieder was schreiben könntet und euch nicht untereinander in die Wolle kriegt. DANKE :m


 
ah....ich dachte, es fällt keinem auf......|znaika:........sind allerdings auch schon paar mal von der WaschPo kontrolliert worden, haben es aber nie beanstandet, aber die haben haben irgendwann auch mal schlechte Laune......werde Besserung walten lassen Norbi#6


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch kein so großer Freund von Quicki. Aber die neuen finde ich gar nicht so schlecht.
> quote]
> 
> Also, für mich ist das ein Eintrag für`s Boardferkelwahl!!!!!#h


----------



## felix181 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



norbi_2007 schrieb:


> Wie lieb von euch allen, auch mal an mich zu denken #c
> 
> Bitte wenn möglich zu meinem Thema zurückkommen. Hätte gern eine gute Preisvorstellung für das Boot was ich da im Netz gefunden habe. Was meint ihr ist da für ein Preis akzeptabel, so zum verhandeln. Ich find gut das da bereits Deckwaschsystem, richtige Beleuchtung - achso der 510er Cruiser der hier abgebildet war, hat die falsche Beleuchtung, kann teuer werden wenn die WaschPo davon was mitbekommt - Strafe bis 400,- Euro, da kann man das Geld auch einmalig für die korrekte aber häsliche Beleuchtung ausgeben - und so'n bissel Schnick-Schnack drauf ist.
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir mal wieder was schreiben könntet und euch nicht untereinander in die Wolle kriegt. DANKE :m



Was kostet das Boot denn neu?


----------



## norbi_2007 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Also den Flamingo 420 gibt es ab diesem Jahr nicht mehr im Sortiment nur noch den 430er, der sieht aber häßlich aus.

Letztes Jahr kam das Boot mit Motor laut Liste 9.800 Euro mit 8 PS.

Der Cruiser 510 kam 14.500 Euro mit 15 PS.


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo Norbi,
also den 510er mit 15Ps......oh oh das ist aber ne Zumutung für den Motor, ganz ehrlich, wenn Du dann noch mit 3 Mann Besatzung bzw. 2 Mann mit 8 PS am 420er,.......;+
Also 25 PS für den 420,bzw.430er und 40Ps für den 510er sind schon das Minimum oder willst Du nur auf´m See damit rumfahren?
Bitte nicht übel nehmen, sind nur so gerade meine Gedanken!
Das 510er bekommt mit 4 Mann Besatzung und 60Ps schon Schwierigkeiten, erstmal in Gleitfahrt zu kommen, müssen alle nach vorn, am besten erstmal in die Kabine rein, wenn nachher in Gleitfahrt ist , kein Problem mehr, also am liebsten 75 Ps am 510er, hatte den 420er übrigens wie schon per PN mitgeteillt 1 Jahr lang mit 40 PS, das war auch O.k, bzw. schon das Optmum für das Boot!
Gruß,Steinbit!!


----------



## detlefb (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

ob's noch aktuell ist weiß ich nicht.

die 420
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]       mit Mercury 15 EL                                 7.832,00 € ok müßte man aus dem Süden holen.
http://www.roje-boote.de/gfk/Flamingo420.htm

oder wie wäre damit:  
http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/werften/m/q/quicksilver/1507333.htm?such=1&lastshow=25&SORTORDER=1

ne QUICKSILVER 430 FLAMINGO 07 [SIZE=-1]Baujahr: neu, Länge: [/SIZE]kommt auf  5.500,00 €  

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                [/FONT]*


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Nun, wenns dann unbedingt dieses Quicki sein soll, ist natürlich das Angebot, welches Detlef hier von Boatshop24 reingestellt hat günstig. Da kannst Du dir dann noch einen vernünftigen Trailer dazukaufen. Einen, der auch mal etwas Zuladung abkann, denn der 55o kg Trailer ist doch wohl etwas knapp, der da bei der Charterhure dabei ist.
Auch die Motorisierung mit gedrosselten 8 PS ist ja wohl für ein
eigenes Boot, gelinde gesagt, etwas mager. So etwas kann man als Vercharterer den Leuten anbieten, die keinen Führerschein haben, doch aber nicht jemandem, der mit dem eigenen Boot die
Schönheit der Ostsee erkunden will. Da mußt du ja schon Sprit und Verpflegung gfür 2 Tage mitnehmen, wenn du einmal von Burgtiefe auf die Sagasbank willst.
Zudem ist das Packet des Vercharterers unverschämt teuer. 10 % Abschreibung bei gewerblicher Nutzung ist ein Witz.

Such dir Dein Traumboot mit einer Motorisierung, die zumindest 2 Mann und Gepäck ohne Quälerei in Gleitfahrt bringt. Dazu einen Trailer, der nicht so so eben das Bootsgewicht trägt, sondern auch noch mindestens 100 kg Zuladung erlaubt.


----------



## SteinbitIII (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nun, wenns dann unbedingt dieses Quicki sein soll, ist natürlich das Angebot, welches Detlef hier von Boatshop24 reingestellt hat günstig. Da kannst Du dir dann noch einen vernünftigen Trailer dazukaufen. Einen, der auch mal etwas Zuladung abkann, denn der 55o kg Trailer ist doch wohl etwas knapp, der da bei der Charterhure dabei ist.
> Auch die Motorisierung mit gedrosselten 8 PS ist ja wohl für ein
> eigenes Boot, gelinde gesagt, etwas mager. So etwas kann man als Vercharterer den Leuten anbieten, die keinen Führerschein haben, doch aber nicht jemandem, der mit dem eigenen Boot die
> Schönheit der Ostsee erkunden will. Da mußt du ja schon Sprit und Verpflegung gfür 2 Tage mitnehmen, wenn du einmal von Burgtiefe auf die Sagasbank willst.
> ...


 
Also dem kann ich nur 100% beipflichten Norbi!


----------



## norbi_2007 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Also ihr würdet davon abraten, wenn ich euch richtig verstehe! Trailer wäre auch noch ein 600er aus der Baureihe 2006 da. Und wenn will ich nur den Rumpf haben, da ich ja den Motor selbst habe und wo bekomme ich nur den Rumpf?


----------



## Humungus (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo

Unter "lorsby.de" könntest du etwas finden.Ich habe das Fisherman 350 und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



norbi_2007 schrieb:


> und wo bekomme ich nur den Rumpf?



Das dürfte allerdings schwer werden da das 420 Neu fast nicht mehr gehandelt wird.

Dann hol dir doch das Ding für 6000, mit dem 30er Motor, den Motor bei 3 2 1 verticken und habe fertig. Das machste sicher nen besseren Schnitt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Hallo Humungus,
leider für Lorsby hier die falsche Baustelle...
Du willst hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Das Lorsby ist nicht fürs Meer geeignet und auch nicht zugelassen (CE-D Zertifizierung). Nebenbei wird das Ding bei leichter Welle bereits unfahrbar.
Norbi
Kann es sein, dass Du eigentlich nur Argumente sucht, genau das Boot von dem Verleiher dort zu kaufen? Ist ein schlechter Deal, glaub es mir. Der Trailer paßt nicht für Dich, es sei denn, du wohnst wie der Verleiher direkt am Wasser und benötigst ihn nur zweimal im Jahr.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Das Boot von dem Verleiher ist doch eh zu teuer. Bei meinem Händler gibts das Flamingo *430* für 5555€ neu. :q


----------



## detlefb (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



> Kann es sein, dass Du eigentlich nur Argumente sucht, genau das Boot von dem Verleiher dort zu kaufen?



Hmmmmmm, dieser Eindruck entsteht bei mir auch so langsam. Obwohl nicht wirklich viel für genau dieses Boot spricht.



> Bei meinem Händler gibts das Flamingo *430* für 5555€ neu



Wenn man hier voher ewas genauer gelesen hätte, wäre es aufgefallen das der Themenstarter, das Boot nicht leiden mag. 
Und ich hatte schon eines für 5500 gefunden, alles klar. #q


----------



## noworkteam (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*



norbi_2007 schrieb:


> Bin am grübeln mir ein eigenes Boot nach langjähriger Charterei zu kaufen. Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten? Am Besten son schön kleines bis max. 5 Meter zum trailern. Dachte da an einen Flamingo 420 oder jetzt 430 nur natürlich nicht neu. Könnt mir ja mal Tipps geben, auf was ich achten sollte.


 

so als völlig Ahnungsloser: wäre das Boot hier nicht was fürs Angeln ???

so als völliger Boots-Dummie finde ich es garnicht schlecht...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von Quicksilver Booten?*

Max. 2 Personen können da angeln, da die Plicht eben sehr klein ist


----------

